# A Diverse Afternoon in the Surf



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hit navarre beach on Sunday the 19th at around one pm. Surf was crazy high and couldn't find any fleas. Headed down to Ok Island and had lines in around 230. Surf was the same, but was able to find fleas. Ended up with 5 pomps(two were short), a black drum and a big ole sheepie. Also caught what I believe was a smooth puffer? 

All fish were caught on fleas or shrimp flavored fishbite strips. Had to use SIX oz weights to keep the rigs out. They still drifted some regardless.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice mixed bag. You're correct on the puffer ID as well.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice variety of fishes. :thumbup:


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------

